# Yard-Man - Snowbird - 24" 7010-0 - "1967ish"



## georgek-nj (Feb 17, 2014)

Just wanted to post some pictures of my old Snowbird. It seems like a great forum and I'm sure I will learn more than I can contribute. When you click on the bar at the top of the image it with take you in the balance of the photos.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

That is a very clean looking machine...inside storage, no doubt. Is that chute modified? MH


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Very Nice. I used one just like it for 25+ years. It gave me good service with very few problems. I wish we had a current new version. Loved the rotating impeller drum. The steel disk wheels in place of the front skids worked better then any skids. The two speed gear box needed zero maintenance. It blew snow like it was an 8HP even though it was only 6HP. The sheer pin was easy to replace because it was not in the auger. The forward and reverse control was very easy to control. It had a heavy front end, so it stayed down fairly well. The Tecumseh 6hp started 1-2 pulls every time, even in sub zero weather.

I sold it with the thoughts that I could no longer depend on parts. It may be still floating around Wisconsin somewhere, I hope it is still being use by someone.

Sadly I had not taken any pictures of it. So thank you for the pictures, and the trip I was able to take down memory lane.

Ken


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice machine, I have an old Snow Bird myself.


----------



## georgek-nj (Feb 17, 2014)

motorhead64 said:


> That is a very clean looking machine...inside storage, no doubt. Is that chute modified? MH


 No MH, the chute wasn't modified, it had a broken weld on the collar that is attached to the bottom of the chute. When I took it apart and had it welded it came back as bare metal and welds. I painted it with the only thing I had at the time which was black.


----------

